# WHEA-Logger Error 19



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive been seeing this error alot in my event logs. Im not sure whats causing the problem. I do overclock, but error still exists even after I default bios settings. I have ran memtest and windows vista memory diagnostics with no errors found. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

A corrected hardware error occurred. 

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Memory Hierarchy Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x2
Bank Number: 3
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: N/A
Request Type: N/A
Memory/Io: N/A
Memory Hierarchy Level: Level 2
Timeout: N/A

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger" Guid="{c26c4f3c-3f66-4e99-8f8a-39405cfed220}" /> 
<EventID>19</EventID> 
<Version>0</Version> 
<Level>3</Level> 
<Task>0</Task> 
<Opcode>0</Opcode> 
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-12-30T03:47:38.309Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>37808</EventRecordID> 
<Correlation ActivityID="{CFD9C8FA-E849-4A8A-B689-873C9959F85A}" /> 
<Execution ProcessID="1404" ThreadID="1836" /> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>Cosmos127</Computer> 
<Security UserID="S-1-5-19" /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="ApicIdValid">1</Data> 
<Data Name="ApicId">0x2</Data> 
<Data Name="MCABank">3</Data> 
<Data Name="MciStat">0x902000067e20100e</Data> 
<Data Name="MciAddr">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="MciMisc">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="ErrorType">9</Data> 
<Data Name="TransactionType">256</Data> 
<Data Name="Participation">256</Data> 
<Data Name="RequestType">256</Data> 
<Data Name="MemorIO">256</Data> 
<Data Name="MemHierarchyLvl">2</Data> 
<Data Name="Timeout">256</Data> 
<Data Name="Length">1730</Data> 
<Data 
Name="RawData"></Data> </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 29, 2008)

Your error suggests that your computer components are overheating. Maybe an overclocked competent was damaged and can now not cool itself properly. Can you go into the BIOS or use some sort of program that will tell you the tempetures of components inside your PC and post them? Also please attach a system information file or a DxDiag file so I know what the system is. go HERE for info on how to make a system info file.

UPDATE: I really need to go to bed and will continue helping you tomorrow.


----------



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

My cpu (Q6600) is watercooled. I use Coretemp to monitor temps, as well as check the bios. Idle temps are 30-40c and load never exceeds 65c. Motherboard chipset sits around 50-55c. 
Vista reads my clocks wrong though. Actual cpu clock is 3.75ghz, vista sees it as 4.2ghz.


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 29, 2008)

50-55 is actually quite high for the mainboard temp. Also, for the system info, please run the batch file with elevated permissions and let it run for at least a full 5 minutes. The file was not nearly complete. Thank You.

UPDATE: Can I also get the temps of your RAM and Graphics Card, as those may be more likely to be the problem.


----------



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I can say that Im 99% sure the motherboard isnt the culprit here. As I have already RMA'ed this board once. Issue still exists. Ive also applied arctic silver 5 to northbridge and southbridge chipset. Both boards ran in the 50-55c temp range. And from what Ive read, 50c is fairly normal for a 680i chipset. My graphics card never exceeds 71c, which is well within normal range. Ram temps I am unsure of, as I know not of any thermal monitoring utilities for memory modules. I should probably mention that chipset temperatures drop to 30-40c when running at default clocks and voltages. Error still exists. I even tried underclocking cpu, and memory, made no difference.


----------



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

I just checked my bios after a restart, Cpu=39c Motherboard=36c 
and MCP=52c. Ive read that these temps are normal, and some have reported mcp temps of 60c+ being that it sits directly behind the gpu. Hope this helps! :4-dontkno


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 29, 2008)

56C is very hot for an Nvidia GPU, but not for an ATI. You have an Nvidia. Try opening the case and putting a box fan in front of it. Turn the box fan on low or medium and try to use the computer. Tell me if the problem presists.


----------



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Im sorry but Im finding that a bit hard to swallow. 55c is actually quite cool idle temp for this particular card. This is a 65nm GTX 280 thats overclocked to 700/1485/2500. Its load temps are close to 71c. I have stress tested this card using ATi Tool, and 3dmark06 loops. No artifacts, no errors. Not to mention the core threshold on the 280 is 105c if I remember correctly. Also,this error was plaguing my system with my former cards, SLi'ed 8800gtx's, which ran even hotter than this card. But on a 90nm process thats expected. I dont know of any GPU that runs cooler than 56c...unless of course its watercooled or on phase change.


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 29, 2008)

Well sorry for my ignorance, I have not used Nvidia for a long time after the one I had overheated around 75C. Obviously though Nvidia has changed. Moving on though..... Do you have more than one RAM module? If you do, try taking one out and see if the computer works, then try the same thing with the next, and test the computer with each RAM module.


----------



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Not a problem. Well, I guess it would more than likely help to go over the steps Ive taken at this point. I started by running memtest and vista memory diagnostics, I have primed my Q6600 both at OC and Stock clocks, stable as a rock. Ive tried defaulting the bios, and also underclocking my components. I have 2 2gb sticks of G.Skill DDR2 1000. I have tried running both sticks one at a time. I have rma'ed the motherboard. I have tried different chipset/video drivers. I have tried a different graphics card. I have tried reformatting my machine. I have tried going back to XP. I have tried a different PSU. I have tried better cooling i.e. boxfan. At this point I am 100% positive it IS NOT heat related. No matter what I try the error still occurs. Now I should also probably mention that this particular error doesnt seem to cause my system to bsod, the only thing is while gaming, occassionally the game will lock up, but only until I ctrl+alt+del to bring up the task manager. I can then cancel out the task manager, and alt+tab back into the game and it is no longer frozen. Im not sure if the error I see is contributing to this or not. :4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

For info, I went through your system log and found this relatying to WHEA:

```
Event[23]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2008-12-29T22:47:38.309
  Event ID: 19
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: Project442
  Description: 
A corrected hardware error occurred.  

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Memory Hierarchy Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x2
Bank Number: 3
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: N/A
Request Type: N/A
Memory/Io: N/A
Memory Hierarchy Level: Level 2
Timeout: N/A

Event[24]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
  Date: 2008-12-29T22:23:38.309
  Event ID: 19
  Task: N/A
  Level: Warning
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: Project442
  Description: 
A corrected hardware error occurred.  

Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

Error Type: Memory Hierarchy Error

Processor ID Valid: Yes
Processor ID: 0x2
Bank Number: 3
Transaction Type: N/A
Processor Participation: N/A
Request Type: N/A
Memory/Io: N/A
Memory Hierarchy Level: Level 2
Timeout: N/A
```
Not sure of exact meaning - WHEA record as your thread titile indicates is 19. Did you check Event Viewer out - there is a log specific for WHEA that may contain additional information.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this problem can be about as easy to fix as finding the length of a piece of string. From experience and prior to SP1 this error was benign and we didn't worry too much about it. It is caused by the CPU. Modern CPU's have self diagnostics built in, this reports a problem, windows merely records it, thats why mem test shows nothing reformat makes no difference and heat and power supply issues play a part however unless excessive (yours are not) or inadequate, then the problem continues. I believe the error can be traced to L2 cache, changing this should help. Now I am not at work so you will need to rely on Brink (read carefully and do not do anything that bothers you make a restore point first) http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/75681-cpu-l2-cache-memory-setting-vista.html

Read the comments Brink is good (Shawn) just need to double check on some things....


----------



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for the input jenae. I followed brinks instructions to the T, unfortunately, after reboot, checked eventvwr and error still occuring! :upset:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well could be the CPU...(did you fit it yourself how much artic silver?) one thing to try after the cache is to completely power down the computer. Take the power (mains) connector out of the PSU and open the box (be careful static charge can create problems use a static wrist band). Pull the PSU to MB cable out and leave overnight . Reconnect 8 hrs later reboot to see how you go.


----------



## TehFlamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, and thank you again. I used a very fine line of AS5 across both cores and applied block. Temps are mid 30s idle 55-60c load. I lan quite often so my pc is quite often unplugged for very long periods of time. At this point Im leaning towards the lv2 cache being fubar'ed. At this point instability isnt really an issue even at 3.73ghz, its just the presence of the error thats bugging me. I think my next step is to swap it out and see if error occurs with a different cpu.


----------

